
Brazil-based Semco, has let his employees set their own hours, wages - azharcs
http://www.cioinsight.com/c/a/Expert-Voices/Ricardo-Semler-Set-Them-Free/
======
azharcs
Print version.
[http://www.cioinsight.com/index2.php?option=content&task...](http://www.cioinsight.com/index2.php?option=content&task=view&id=881099&pop=1&hide_ads=1&page=0&hide_js=1)

